

How to Find Your BCFF (Best Co-Founder Forever) - YL108
http://hatchery.io/how-to-find-your-perfect-co-founder.html

======
DouglasAckerman
Excellent post.

Leads me to wonder how Hatchery's Co-Founders met?

~~~
YL108
We worked together at dozeo.com. From the beginning we became really good
friends and always wanted to start a project together.

